
ImageGlass – Free and open source image viewer - oridecon
http://www.imageglass.org
======
oridecon
[https://github.com/d2phap/ImageGlass](https://github.com/d2phap/ImageGlass)

[https://i.imgur.com/Q8LzV27.png](https://i.imgur.com/Q8LzV27.png)

[http://www.imageglass.org/download/themes](http://www.imageglass.org/download/themes)

[http://www.imageglass.org/download/extensions](http://www.imageglass.org/download/extensions)

[http://www.imageglass.org/download/languagepacks](http://www.imageglass.org/download/languagepacks)

I'm not affiliated with the project.

------
ocdtrekkie
Really cool to see more neat open source projects for Windows coming out
recently.

